# هذه بعض الرسومات الخاصه بمجارى الهواء وهى لمحطه كامله



## astarek1981 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

ارجو من الله ان تستخدم هذه الرسومات فى الخير وان يستفيد منها كل انسان مهتم بالتكييف[URL=http://upload.9q9q.net/file/TUSpNlVurVU/RFT-0000-HLY-12322.dwg.html-Accounting.html]

[/URL]


----------



## astarek1981 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

وهذه رسمه اخرى URL="

"]

[/URL]


----------



## astarek1981 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

وهذه رسمه اخرى
[URL=http://upload.9q9q.net/file/573kIgQpm2Z/RFT-0000-HLY-12245.dwg.html-Accounting.html]

[/URL]

[URL=http://upload.9q9q.net/file/VWUXwTyWT0y/RFT-0000-HLY-12323.dwg.html-Accounting.html]

[/URL]


----------



## astarek1981 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

سوف اوافيكم بمجموعه اخرى من الرسومات باذن الله فى اقررب وقت


----------



## astarek1981 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

نرجو تثبيت الموضوع لانه سوف يكون موضوع متجدد دائما وباستمرار ولكى يستفيد منه الكل


----------



## العراق الى الابد (6 نوفمبر 2007)

الف مليون شكر 
جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## astarek1981 (4 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا على مرورك الكريم


----------



## amr fathy (4 ديسمبر 2007)

جزالك الله خيرا


----------



## احمديدوس (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك اخى الكريم


----------



## هندسة شبرا (5 ديسمبر 2007)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## astarek1981 (6 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## احمد عبود حسين (11 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ezeldin (19 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محب الشرقية (22 يناير 2008)

ألف شكر ووتحية


----------



## اشرف دار (22 يناير 2008)

نريد المزيد من هذه الروسومات


----------



## ALI_3306 (25 يناير 2008)

_جزاك الله كل الخير_


----------



## علي اياد (24 مارس 2008)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## محمدعبدالنبى سويلم (24 مارس 2008)

مشكوراااااااااااا


----------



## astarek1981 (25 مارس 2008)

علي اياد قال:


> الرابط لايعمل



الروابط تعمل برجاء حاول مره اخرى


----------



## مهندس بخبرة (25 مارس 2008)

لايمكنني مشاهدة الرسومات


----------



## Badran Mohammed (25 مارس 2008)

مشكور على المجهود على الرغم من انني لم احصل على الملفات ببسب الحمل وارجو اعادتها على رابط اخر مع التقدير


----------



## ناصر سالم علي قدر (28 مارس 2008)

شكرا الك اخى الكريم


----------



## DrClick (28 مارس 2008)

آسف ولكن ارجو التاكد من الروابط لان الموقع قام بحذف جميع الملفات قبل 2008


----------



## amr_eng (5 أبريل 2008)

تقريبا انا اتاخرت لان الملف غير موجود


----------



## منار البدرى (18 يونيو 2008)

أخى الكريم / لقد تم حذف الملف


----------



## محود شرف (18 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ياسرياسرياسر (19 يونيو 2008)

*شكرا*

رسومات مهمة
شكرا على هذه الرسومات


----------



## mjoda (19 يونيو 2008)

تم حذف جميع الملفات المحملة لعام 2007
يرجى إعادة تحميل هذه الملفات و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Badran Mohammed (19 يونيو 2008)

أخي الملفات غير موجودة


----------



## المارد الابيض (19 يونيو 2008)

عم بوجه مشكله في التحميل ار جو التوضح 
و شكرا


----------



## haider habibi (16 يوليو 2008)

الملفات غير موجودة بالموقع يرجى تحميلها على موقع ثاني 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## شادان (16 يوليو 2008)

الرسومات ممسوحة في الموقع في طق طق


----------



## حسن البهنساوى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

هو فين مفيش حاجة


----------



## خالد العسيلي (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير 

أرجوا أن يتم رفع الملفات مرة أخرى للفائدة ..............


----------



## م احمد قدرى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

الرجاء التحميل مرة اخرى


----------



## رائد حمامرة (18 أكتوبر 2008)

عفوا ... الملف المطلوب غير موجود ! 

تم حذف جميع الملفات التى تم تحميلها قبل سنة 2008 بسبب التطوير نشكر حسن تعاونكم .


----------



## Badran Mohammed (18 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوريييييييييييييييين على المبادرة الجميلة ولكن الملفات محذوفة ارجو من الاخوة الذين رفعوها اعادة الرفع


----------



## hooold (22 أكتوبر 2008)

تم حذف الصور ياريت لو تنزلها مره ثانية الله يجزاك خير.


----------



## عوبد الورد (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الملفات غير موجودة بالموقع يرجى تحميلها على موقع ثاني 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سليمان نور (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مركز التكييف (16 ديسمبر 2008)

ارجو من اي احد ان يسعفني برسومات لدكتات توزيع الهواء ولو رسومات بسيطة والحسابات المرافقة لها لاني مقدم علي مشروع تخرج من هذا النوع 
ارجو ان يمدني بها اصحاب الخير في اقرب فرصة


----------



## اناهيد (16 ديسمبر 2008)

لم اجد اي رسومات


----------



## mjoda (16 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم :
أخي الكريم عند الضغط على زر التحميل تظهر الرسالة التالية 
تم حذف جميع الملفات التى تم تحميلها قبل سنة 2008 بسبب التطوير نشكر حسن تعاونكم .


----------



## علاء عبد الونيس (18 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## ahmed201020 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## majdy82 (18 ديسمبر 2008)

لقد تم حذف الملفات من الموقع ....نرجو من الاخ الكريم اعادة تحميلها على موقع اخر....وشكراااااااا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (18 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فلاح النجفي (9 يناير 2009)

اخي العزيز لقد ذهبت الى الموقع ووجدت العبارة التالية ارجو تحميله مرة اخرى*عفوا ... الملف المطلوب غير موجود ! *
*تم حذف جميع الملفات التى تم تحميلها قبل سنة 2008 بسبب التطوير نشكر حسن تعاونكم .* 

*الرئيسية *


----------



## الرجل الطموح (10 يناير 2009)

ارجو تحميلها مرة اخرى لان الموقع ازل التحميل القديم 2008:31:


----------



## نور محمد علي (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم الملفات تم حذفها من الموقع نظرا لتطوير الموقع الرجاء اعادة رفع الملفات شاكر جهودك


----------



## سمير شربك (10 نوفمبر 2009)

الملفات تم حذفها من الموقع


----------



## elyazidmohamed (16 فبراير 2012)

اخوانى الاعزاء اريد مشروع تكييف مصمم بالهاب مع المخططات وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## adiloman (17 فبراير 2012)

اخي الملفات تم حدفها ارجو اعادة وضعها


----------

